# Is there a way



## icemn62 (Jun 27, 2006)

How do I reply in a forum, and not have the system automatically have me "watching" the thread.  It tends to fill up my email account.  I would rather have the ability to control which topics I care to track, instead of tracking them all.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think this is how I stopped it (I think):

Profile
Profile Tab
Profile Settings on left
Notification
  Check "no" to the first 3 options
Posting
  Check "no" to set bookmark automatically.


----------

